# General > Business >  Inverness Tilting Pier Project Sinks Under Weight Of Public Opinion

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Inverness Tilting Pier Project Sinks Under Weight Of Public Opinion*


The City of Inverness Committee today voted in favour of an amendment to cancel the tilting pier in favour of an alternative project to meet the brief of the Gathering Place project.    The remaining projects in the Inverness Arts Programme are to go ahead.   [Read Full Article]

----------

